# Gulf shores pier?



## sstephenson4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anybody know how the gulf shores pier is doing right now? I will be fishing there this weekend and I want to know what all is biting and how I should fish etc. has anyone been there recently?


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*pier*

They have there on web site, Gulf Shores Pier fishing. com should get you there. mike


----------



## sstephenson4 (Jan 15, 2013)

ride135pcolaboy said:


> They have there on web site, Gulf Shores Pier fishing. com should get you there. mike


Thanks man helped a lot :thumbup:


----------

